
AceWiki:an open-source wiki, that can understand english(almost) - ippisl
http://attempto.ifi.uzh.ch/site/talks/files/acewiki_ontolog_talk_081120.pdf
======
RiderOfGiraffes
And a link to their web site:

<http://attempto.ifi.uzh.ch/acewiki/>

This sounds fascinating, especially the way they interactively help people
construct sentences within the constraints.

I'll be intrigued to see how this develops.

